# Carnê



## Ricardo Tavares

Poderiam me ajudar com uma palavra equivalente em espanhol ?

Trata-se de um pequeno bloco de papel contendo vários boletos de cobrança bancária. _Sería libreto de cobro ?_

Falando nisso, como seria em espanhol boleto bancário ? _Documento de cobro bancario ?_

Grato.


----------



## sureño

Por la descripción creo  que podría ser 'chequera bancaria' o simplemente 'chequera'


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

sureño said:


> Por la descripción creo  que podría ser 'chequera bancaria' o simplemente 'chequera'


Humm, creo que no me expliqué bien. En realidad el "carnê" es un bloco de papel que uno recibe del alamacén donde ha adquirido algo para pagar el valor de la mercancía, mes a mes. Cada hoja del bloco es un documento de cobro que puede ser pagado en cualqueir banco, siempre y cuando lo haga hasta la fecha de vencimiento indicada. Está mejor ?


----------



## coquis14

¿Talón?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Yo lo he oido como "Talonario de pago".

Sds.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo creo que te refieres a un talonario.  Algunos están preparados para que al arrancar la hja quede un  resguardo que llamamos matriz.

talonario


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Creo que ustedes se refieren al que nosotros llamamos de "talão de cheques". El "carnê" es suministrado por la tienda o almecen en que la persona adquirió un bien. No es el banco que lo envía o lo entrega. Sin embargo, las hojas del carnê si se pueden pagar en los bancos, pues ellos están preparados para recibir estos documentos. Una pena que no tengo una foto para presentar.....

Gracias a todos por el esfuerzo.


----------



## Mangato

Talonario es un nombre genérico. Puede ser de cheques, de notas de entrega, de pedidos, de vales de comida etc.


----------



## Sherezade_

Ummmm... ¿Factura?


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Poderiam me ajudar com uma palavra equivalente em espanhol ?
> 
> Trata-se de um pequeno bloco de papel contendo vários boletos de cobrança bancária. _Sería libreto de cobro ?_
> 
> Falando nisso, como seria em espanhol boleto bancário ? _Documento de cobro bancario ?_
> 
> Grato.


 Aqui se usa mucho con los pagos en cuotas de los viajes de egresado de los alumnos y tambien si compras algo en cuotas, se llama chequera de pago o talonario de pago.Puedes pagarlo tanto en el banco como en la empresa misma.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

willy2008 said:


> Aqui se usa mucho con los pagos en cuotas de los viajes de egresado de los alumnos y tambien si compras algo en cuotas, se llama chequera de pago o talonario de pago.Puedes pagarlo tanto en el banco como en la empresa misma.


Ésta es exactamente la idea, Willy. Voy a adoptar entonces talonario de pago de cuotas. 

Pero, ?es un expresión usual?. 

?Se escuchan a alguien halando o escribiendo eso les parecería que se trata de un gringo o extranjero ?

? Cómo dirian ustedes para que suene natural ?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Ricardo creo que te refieres a un talonario. Algunos están preparados para que al arrancar la hja quede un resguardo que llamamos matriz.
> 
> talonario


 
A esta "matriz" por acá le llamamos "codo".



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ésta es exactamente la idea, Willy. Voy a adoptar entonces talonario de pago de cuotas.
> 
> Pero, ?es un expresión usual?.
> 
> ?Se escuchan a alguien halando o escribiendo eso les parecería que se trata de un gringo o extranjero ?
> 
> ? Cómo dirian ustedes para que suene natural ?


 
"Talonario de pago de cuotas" me suena perfectamente natural Ricardo. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> "Talonario de pago de cuotas" me suena perfectamente natural Ricardo.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Ok. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ésta es exactamente la idea, Willy. Voy a adoptar entonces talonario de pago de cuotas.
> 
> Pero, ?es un expresión usual?.
> 
> ?Se escuchan a alguien halando o escribiendo eso les parecería que se trata de un gringo o extranjero ?
> 
> ? Cómo dirian ustedes para que suene natural ?


 Si aca por lo menos chequera de pago es usual, si decis solo chequera se trata de los cheques de una cuenta corriente,sino puedes decir talonario de pago.


----------



## Mangato

En España podría decirse talonario de *vales*

*vale**2**.*


*1. *m. Papel o seguro que se hace a favor de alguien, obligándose a pagarle una cantidad de dinero.
*2. *m. Bono o tarjeta que sirve para adquirir comestibles u otros artículos.
*3. *m. Nota o apuntación firmada y a veces sellada, que se da a quien ha de entregar algo, para que después acredite la entrega y cobre el importe.


----------



## Tomby

Eu diria simplesmente "_talonario_" e, no seu caso, "_*talonario de albaranes*_"; repare que um "_albarán_" é um documento de entrega de mercadorias. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado a todos.


----------

